# MF 390 - lever question



## FrankMF (Aug 7, 2019)

Does anybody know what the two levers shown in the image are used for?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nope, but I believe it may have something to do with the three point hitch. Perhaps a draft control/ speed knob, and the rod may divert hydraulics from the three point hitch to the rear remotes.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

My thoughts are the same. Hopefully a MF guy will pop in and clarify


----------



## FrankMF (Aug 7, 2019)

Thank you guys. I got my question answered in detail on a dutch forum today. The knob's purpose is to alter the lowering speed of the three point hitch. The lever's purpose is to combine the two hydraulic pumps, for more pump capacity on the remote hydraulics if needed.


----------

